
Americans use the Internet to abandon children adopted from overseas (2013) - acjohnson55
https://www.reuters.com/investigates/adoption/
======
Ancalagon
Interesting segment where they talked about facebook doing nothing to control
or remove the group. It seems like a pretty cut and dry case that these types
of deals are illegal (and facebook has more than enough money to know that).
It also seems to go against their more liberal nature, but I guess theyve
maybe grouped this in their "freedom of speech" category, along with hate
speech and the like.

